

Waterloo students behind new startup boom - speziale
http://www.wireservice.ca/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1682

======
amackera
There is a grain of truth to this! Another company not listed here, which some
friends of mine started, is Enflick (<http://www.enflick.com/>).

EDIT: For typos.

